# Theft in Italy



## saba75 (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am desperate for some advice/help as a victim of theft.
I had my Apple Mac laptop stolen yesterday in Verona and even though I have reported it to the police, I have little faith in getting it back. I wanted to ask if you think there is any way of getting a message spread that I only want to retrieve my family photographs which is the biggest loss in all this. Any suggestions will be most appreciated... I am devastated. Thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your family photos.. I take it they are not on photobucket or anything?

Maiden.


----------



## saba75 (May 22, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry to hear of the loss of your family photos.. I take it they are not on photobucket or anything?
> 
> Maiden.


Unfortunately not. It was a new laptop, we transferred all albums from Dell to Mac and we were going to get a hard drive back up for it...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there a local Verona facebook page? If so why not join and post on there telling them all you want is your photos, worth a try


----------



## Clive in Abruzzo (Sep 3, 2010)

I lost six years worth of data last month! I was in a dark place for a while... However, life goes on and I've found all sorts bits and pieces here and there; the one thing that really 'sì pizzica' though is the loss of some video files taken in 1999 on Prince Edward Island of my wife running along the beach. 

I detest computers/I love computers/I detest computers/I love computers


----------

